# How many “sides” will exist?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

I've dropped these groups into other threads already, but here's a breakdown thread where we can hash them out proper.
By my best guess, I foresee a multitude of players in the coming war. I'll list the ones I can think of, how I'm defining them(which is open to debate) and provide some motivations for why they would be involved.


Antifa/BLM - For most intents and purposes, these groups are now one and the same. They operate with an intermingled plan of attack. They piggyback on each other's goals to achieve their own. They may one day realize their internal opposition, but for now they are content to mutually share in the chaos they create. Their alliance has lead to turmoil and they are emboldened by it. If they end up being as well-funded and equipped as some believe them to be, they will soon transition from fireworks and molotovs to rifles and IEDs.
Their motivations are the unseating of western norms. They want to abolish and rebuild the U.S. government system. They want to create a dependent populace. They want to remove all notions of inequality, both real and imagined. The end result of these actions doesn't require much imagination to predict. We've seen it before. We've seen the blood left in the wake of creating such a nation. We've seen the walking husks of people who survive it. We know the newly appointed elites will have everything, and the peasant citizenry will have nothing. Regardless of original motive, the end is always the same. Poor, starving, thread-bare, begging masses scraping by under nightmarish conditions.

"Constitutionalists" - These would be the men and women who see what is wrong with this country, and believe it can be fixed by returning to something closer to "America's first principles". These people will vary widely in background and heritage, in color and in creed, in religion and in status. They will come from the military, the police, they will rise up from desk jobs and assembly line positions, they will emerge from the backwoods and the Appalachians. We call them "patriots", "minutemen", "III%'ers". The silent majority that keeps this country moving, knows her blotted but worthy history, and wants her restored to glory. "The shining city upon a hill", as her rightful place in the world. A beacon for all liberty-loving people from all corners of the globe.
Their motivations are peace. Peace through strength. Equality for all. Equality to succeed AND to fail. Fairness for all under the law. No special treatment for some at the expense of others. They want a safe place to call home. A place to raise their families, and tend their land, as they see fit. A place where individual responsibility reigns supreme.

Internal Rogue Agents - Basically any criminal element that already exists or could form in the chaos. Mexican drug cartels, street gangs, the mafia, anti-government militias, the KKK, the NFAC(Not F-ing Around Coalition), and other such groups that would enjoy an opportunity to settle scores and gain territory.
Motivations here are pretty basic, but worthy of noting. They want power. They generally don't care about the consequences of gaining it. They want control. They act as governments within themselves already, and strive to expand their reach. Violent and non-violent criminal activity is par for the course. Any individual group wouldn't be much of an extreme threat. But if any were to coalesce under a common banner or goal, they could become quite formidable. "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" would find new supporters. Drug and street gangs could easily form loose alliances in order to take over a city with the promise of equitable division of territory after all is said and done. Who cares whether they're lying or not. The end result isn't the problem. It's their method of achieving it that will affect people.

Foreign Influencers/Invaders - Any and all external forces that want a piece of the U.S. We can expect encroachment from the southern border. I don't personally think Canada will want to get involved. Any country with so much as a navy will have plans for reaching our shores. Some will be slower in arriving than others, and any with a functional air force will be here first. @Robie suggested in another thread that China might actually arrive as somewhat of a savior, but not for altruistic reasons. They would seek to secure their golden goose, the American populace who's economy keeps money flowing into the mainland. @inceptor added that we could expect intervention from the United Nations, the motivations of which would need to be ascertained in real time. Which way does their wind blow at any given time? Would they see more benefit in a strong America (the only nation keeping them afloat) or in a divided America that is easier to control and manipulate?
I just can't see America, the prized jewel, being left alone by the rest of the world to decide its own fate. Too much to gain would be at stake.
Maybe they just want it destroyed. Maybe they want a piece to claim as their own. Again, the end goal isn't the concern. How they achieve it is the worry. Determining friend from foe will prove difficult.
Any others we should keep in mind?
What concerns from the above groups should be considered?
How can the ill-willed groups be undermined?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It will be fairly easy to tell who is who with some folks, maybe we need a secret handshake or something for the rest of us. Serious!

If I can't tell what side you're on pretty quick, you're going down.

Maybe I put this in the wrong thread, Kauboy started so many.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, China and Russia for sure will be muddying the waters. To start with, money and maybe arms to the locals. We have a lot of enemies and I don't see them sitting on the sidelines waiting to see what happens. In chaos is opportunity. Do not forget the radical terrorists.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can see also, Neo-Nazis and Skinheads out to capitalize on the mayhem and a chance to "take out" some of their opposition.

I don't know where the Proud Boys fit in, but they'll be at the front.

To see how that side of the equation thinks, go to the main white supremacist forum, Stormfront. You can read most of it, some things are hidden unless you register, and there's no way in hell I'll register. These folks are a few boxes shy of a full pallet. www.stormfront.org/forum/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> *This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
> Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*
> 
> I've dropped these groups into other threads already, but here's a breakdown thread where we can hash them out proper.
> ...


Not sure what that said but their are two races of humans on Earth. Chldrens of the Lord and Children of the Devil The US is seems about 50 50.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure what that said but their are two races of humans on Earth. Chldrens of the Lord and Children of the Devil The US is seems about 50 50.


My friend, I would suggest we are loosing that 50/50 battle.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont think so. As John Paul Jones said we aint even got riled up yet lol. Or something similar. The Lord is in charge. Will when know when to pop caps. As of right now they aint jacking with me..I aint jacking with them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> It will be fairly easy to tell who is who with some folks, maybe we need a secret handshake or something for the rest of us. Serious!
> 
> If I can't tell what side you're on pretty quick, you're going down.
> 
> Maybe I put this in the wrong thread, Kauboy started so many.


Identification will be necessary, but so incredibly tough.
Men used to fight with honor, wearing their uniforms proudly, and you knew your enemy because he wanted you to know him.
Not anymore. Now we see black bloc and covered faces, cowards who hide in crowds, ambush unsuspecting targets, and then vanish back into the mass.

I'm open to suggestions, but it would take some serious thought to come up with something that can't be easily defeated.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't know where the Proud Boys fit in, but they'll be at the front.


Did you include the Proud Boys with the skinheads as a tie-in?
I've not seen anything about the Proud Boys that would make me think they are white nationalists, especially since some of their most prominent members are decidedly not white.

Perhaps the association was not intended and I took it the wrong way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Did you include the Proud Boys with the skinheads as a tie-in?
> I've not seen anything about the Proud Boys that would make me think they are white nationalists, especially since some of their most prominent members are decidedly not white.
> 
> Perhaps the association was not intended and I took it the wrong way.


You are correct, you took it differently than I intended.
I didn't include the Proud Boys in any group, rather I don't know where they fit.
But given their track record so far, they will be in the front lines.
I don't know what their philosophy is, I have never investigated it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Identification will be necessary, but so incredibly tough.
> Men used to fight with honor, wearing their uniforms proudly, and you knew your enemy because he wanted you to know him.
> Not anymore. Now we see black bloc and covered faces, cowards who hide in crowds, ambush unsuspecting targets, and then vanish back into the mass.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions, but it would take some serious thought to come up with something that can't be easily defeated.


Which is why, in one of the other threads I pointed out that if the military is involved, any armed group will initially be treated as enemy, no matter what side that group believes it to be on.
In other words, be very careful forming bands of armed men.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

There will be three groups.

1. Patriots

2. The otherside (which will include Liberals, AntiFa, BLM, foreign entities, etc.)

3. The ostriches (people who won't/can't pick a side and please whomever is at their doorstep at the time).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> There will be three groups.
> 
> 1. Patriots
> 
> ...


4th group - those of us who have seen enough death and destruction already and just want to be left alone.
But trust me, I can be incredibly violent if I choose to be.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 4th group - those of us who have seen enough death and destruction already and just want to be left alone.
> But trust me, I can be incredibly violent if I choose to be.


I am like you my friend. I have had a enough shit in my life that all I want at my age is to be left the hell alone. However, should you decide to visit my doorstep with your shit? Well, I am 61 years old, cranky, pissed, and have nothing more to lose. Go ahead, test me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We should not overlook the Muslims already within our gates. They are well funded and already have a network and a plan. You can bet your sweet ass they will be in the mix.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I am like you my friend. I have had a enough shit in my life that all I want at my age is to be left the hell alone. However, should you decide to visit my doorstep with your shit? Well, I am 61 years old, cranky, pissed, and have nothing more to lose. Go ahead, test me.


----------

